# Several Cool Inverts Found Whilst Herping in Guangxi, China



## MaartenSFS (Jul 27, 2011)

Well, I am finally back in China. During a recent herping expedition in search of the king cobra (not found :S), my visiting American friend and I came accross some interesting huntsman spiders, a giant tree cricket, and a very cool little mantid. Does anyone know at least the genus of the huntsmen?


















The first huntsman species we found was under a banana leaf and almost the size of my hand. We found a second specimen in a silk pouch on another banana leaf further into the jungle. Heterapoda sp.?






Kevin hard at work with his Canon 60D.






Me staring intently at this huge tree cricket.






The second species of huntsman we found was inside a ripped off/rolled up corner of a banana plant leaf. Next time I will take photos of this if anyone is interested. The spider was medium-sized. No idea on genera.

Also, a medium-sized probable Heterapoda venatoria was found on a wall in my apartment building.


----------



## advan (Jul 27, 2011)

Sorry, I can't help you on species but beautiful photos! :clap: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MaartenSFS (Jul 28, 2011)

No worries. Glad that you enjoyed them. More to come..


----------



## EXOPET (Aug 7, 2011)

i'd say the fist one is heteropoda, second i'm not so sure, reminds me of Polybetes, but I don't think they range that far north.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Aug 7, 2011)

I was thinking of Heterapoda for the first as well, but no ideas on the second. Here is a list (probably incomplete) of the species supposedly found in China. I really need to update this list with the China Catalogue of Life 2010 list. Anyways, here goes: 

Bhutaniella scharffi

Eusparassus nanjianensis
Eusparassus potanini

Heteropoda amphora
Heteropoda aureola
Heteropoda chengbuensis
Heteropoda gyirongensis
Heteropoda hainanensis
Heteropoda helge
Heteropoda hupingensis
Heteropoda jiangxiensis
Heteropoda nyalama
Heteropoda pingtungensis
Heteropoda schwalbachorum
Heteropoda squamacea
Heteropoda venatoria chinesica
Heteropoda venatoria japonica
Heteropoda venatoria maculipes

Olios menghaiensis
Olios nanningensis
Olios tiantongensis

Pseudopoda amelia
Pseudopoda bibulba
Pseudopoda cangschana
Pseudopoda contentio
Pseudopoda contraria
Pseudopoda daliensis
Pseudopoda digitata
Pseudopoda exigua
Pseudopoda gongschana
Pseudopoda grahami
Pseudopoda interposita
Pseudopoda lushanensis
Pseudopoda marsupia
Pseudopoda nanyueensis
Pseudopoda obtusa
Pseudopoda rhopalocera
Pseudopoda rivicola
Pseudopoda roganda
Pseudopoda saetosa
Pseudopoda shuqiangi
Pseudopoda signata
Pseudopoda sinapophysis
Pseudopoda songi
Pseudopoda spiculata
Pseudopoda taibaischana
Pseudopoda virgata
Pseudopoda yinae
Pseudopoda yunnanensis
Pseudopoda zhangi
Pseudopoda zhangmuensis
Pseudopoda zhejiangensis
Pseudopoda zhenkangensis

Rhitymna verruca

Sagellula xizangensis

Sinopoda altissima
Sinopoda anguina
Sinopoda angulata
Sinopoda campanacea
Sinopoda chongan
Sinopoda crassa
Sinopoda dashahe
Sinopoda dayong
Sinopoda fasciculata
Sinopoda forcipata
Sinopoda fornicata
Sinopoda grandispinosa
Sinopoda hamata
Sinopoda himalayica
Sinopoda licenti
Sinopoda longshan
Sinopoda minschana
Sinopoda nuda
Sinopoda semicirculata
Sinopoda serpentembolus
Sinopoda serrata
Sinopoda shennonga
Sinopoda stellata
Sinopoda tengchongensis
Sinopoda triangula
Sinopoda undata
Sinopoda wangi
Sinopoda xieae
Sinopoda yaojingensis

Thelcticopis severa

I want to stress again how enormous that first spider was. I'll be heading back to the site tomorrow and may return with new pictures.


----------

